# Your favorite cubers



## stevethecuber (Oct 7, 2009)

So who are your favorite cubers?

Mine is
1.Rama Temmink
2.Erik akkersdijk
3.Mats Valk
4.Chris Hardwick
5.Yu Nakajima
6.Milan Baticz

This is not in order.


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Oct 7, 2009)

Yu Nakajima & Mike Hughey  FTW


----------



## richardzhang (Oct 7, 2009)

1.Feliks Zemdegs
2.Yumu Tabuchi
3.Erik Akkersdijk
4.Anthony Searle
5.Weston Mizumoto


----------



## rahulkadukar (Oct 7, 2009)

Erik
Yumu
Tomasz
Hessler
Syuhei
Dan


----------



## Escher (Oct 7, 2009)

Breandan, Tomasz & Chambon have my favourite cubing styles, and Rowe's turning on 2x2 is insane.
Favourite people that are cubers though? I honestly couldn't choose, they're all lovely


----------



## LNZ (Oct 7, 2009)

I can't get really, really fast times on any puzzle that I try or own (apart from the 1x1x1 cube), but from seeing over 1900 cube and puzzle Youtube videos and being here, I can say this about favourite cubers/puzzle solvers of mine:

1. Feliks Zemdegs (as he's Australian, like me, and I just wished I didn't have this horrible learning disability I have, so I could get his times)
2. Erik Akkersdijk
3. Yu Nakajima
4. Dan Brown (aka Pogobat)
4. RobH0629
5. LanceTheBlueKnight
6. MeMyselfAndPi
7. Desie37
8. Rubikcuberdude (for the Megaminx Youtube video I used to solve if for the first time ever)


----------



## Konsta (Oct 7, 2009)

Joël van Noort
Yu Jeong-Min
Moe Nakano

Pff, I just woke up, there's probably some others too..
And I still haven't found anyone in the cubing community I would dislike.


----------



## mr.onehanded (Oct 7, 2009)

1. Feliks Zemdegs
2. Yu Nakajima


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 7, 2009)

Jason Baum, Chris Hardwick, Dan Cohen, Breandan Vallance.

If It weren't for Jason and Chris, I would have never gotten so far learning the ZB method, and I owe them a lot of thanks.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Oct 7, 2009)

In random order:

Dan
Erik
Hazulc (definitely not correct spelling)


Definitely more, I just can't think of any ATM. 
There is a reason Feliks isn't on that list.


----------



## DavidSanders (Oct 7, 2009)

Harris Chan
Andrew Kang 
Erik Akkersdijk


----------



## Cyrok215 (Oct 7, 2009)

Feliks... just because he's young & uses colour neutrality.
Mike Hughey... 7x7 BLD
Syeuhal Omura... 4x4 is beazt
Erik... He's just pretty cool, oh and 3x3 World record


----------



## Edmund (Oct 7, 2009)

Rowe Hessler. His CLL videos helped me like crazy and he is the best at the best event, 2x2.


----------



## ferpsg (Oct 7, 2009)

-Yu Nakajima
-Breandan Vallance
-Dan Cohen
-Edouard Chambon


----------



## OblivionSupernova (Oct 7, 2009)

Tyler McCafferty and Mike Hughey


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 7, 2009)

-Rowe Hessler
-Sarah Strong
-Mike Hughey
-Harris Chan
- Austin Moore
- Erik! Johnson.


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 7, 2009)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12476


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 7, 2009)

Yu Nakajima
Chris Hardwick
Erik Akkersdijk
Jason Baum
Tristan Wright


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 7, 2009)

Syeuhal Omura- Crazy at my favorite event- 4x4
Yu Nakajima- A monster at big cubes.
Lance Taylor (Lance the BlueKnight)- For all the helpful guides and his PLL page.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 7, 2009)

Cool, an opportunity to give thanks to my favourite cubers...

Arnaud van Galen
Ron van Bruchem
Charlie Cooper
Jean-Louis Mathieu
Olivér Perge
Mats Bergsten
Stefan Pochmann


----------



## rachmaninovian (Oct 8, 2009)

myself :3
michael gottlieb
the flying spaghetti monster

ah whatever.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 8, 2009)

Jake Gouldon said:


> Hazulc (definitely not correct spelling)



Because it takes so much time to go to the WCA site and check.



Cyrok215 said:


> Syeuhal Omura... 4x4 is beazt





Thomas09 said:


> Syeuhal Omura- Crazy at my favorite event- 4x4



wut


----------



## Edmund (Oct 8, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Jake Gouldon said:
> 
> 
> > Hazulc (definitely not correct spelling)
> ...



He has 4x4 single but yeah he def isn't the craziest. He is good for sure but not the best.


----------



## Forte (Oct 8, 2009)

Edmund said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Jake Gouldon said:
> ...



No I think he means . . .
who is Syeuhal? It's Syuhei!


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 8, 2009)

1. Rama Temmink (I can't not make him first on the list)
2. Dan Cohen (for obvious reasons)
3. Dan Knights (personal idol)
4. Stefan Pochmann (I just think he's awesome)
5. Pat Kelly (has probably taught me more about the cube than anyone)


----------



## Faz (Oct 8, 2009)

Jake Gouldon said:


> There is a reason Feliks isn't on that list.



I win you lose  Unless you sub 50 nao.


okayy.

Erik - really nice guy even though we've only talked on webcam and msn.
Breandan - Inspiration
Syuhei - also inspiring
Charlie - pyrapyrapyra


----------



## SimonWestlund (Oct 8, 2009)

Erik Akkersdijk - Really nice and fun guy  
Oskar Åsbrink - Without him I wouldn't be nearly as fast as I am now.
Johan Holmedahl - For inspiring me to start cubing.
Yu Nakajima - Inspiration to get faster. 
Feliks Zemdegs - Crazy fast cuber and really nice guy 

There are a lot more but these are the top 5 I believe.

Oh, don't forget Gunnar Krig and Daniel Lundwall for making competitions more fun


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 8, 2009)

Andrew ***. (replace * with a consonant followed by 2 vowels)

(this is a guy from my school, who loads of Melbourne cubers should know)

He told me the steps of solving a 3x3, without showing me how to do it. This made me get obsessed with 3x3, and it's funny that I can now do 2 cube relay, in the time he does a single solve.


----------



## pappas (Oct 8, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Andrew ***. (replace * with a consonant followed by 2 vowels)
> 
> (this is a guy from my school, who loads of Melbourne cubers should know)
> 
> He told me the steps of solving a 3x3, without showing me how to do it. This made me get obsessed with 3x3, and it's funny that I can now do 2 cube relay, in the time he does a single solve.



Sorry don't know him. My favourites: Nakajima, Omura and Feliks, cool kid.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 8, 2009)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew ***. (replace * with a consonant followed by 2 vowels)
> ...


Let me re phrase that. Lots of cubers, in the Western suburbs know him. He started a huge craze with Rubik's cubes, but he also makes shuriken and stuff that he sells. They actually are really sharp, and don't break easily.


----------



## Kian (Oct 8, 2009)

probably Kyle Barry, we're pretty tight.


----------



## pappas (Oct 8, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> PAPPAS!!15 said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



I live in an eastern suberb. (cant remember how to spell supburb)lol


----------



## RainbowBoy (Oct 8, 2009)

Go Feliks Zemdegs ;D


----------



## ardi4nto (Oct 8, 2009)

Guus Razoux Schultz
Wicaksono Adi a.k.a Chuck
Arnaud van Galen
Lars Vandenbergh


----------



## Shortey (Oct 8, 2009)

Edmund said:


> He has 4x4 single but yeah he def isn't the craziest. He is good for sure but not the best.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6O9DrxqT2nw&feature=channel_page


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 8, 2009)

Morten said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > He has 4x4 single but yeah he def isn't the craziest. He is good for sure but not the best.
> ...



Aaaand he can sub 10 an avg. of 12. 0:


----------



## stevethecuber (Oct 8, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12476



Those are youtube cubers, some awesome cubers don't have an account in youtube.


----------



## Darkx89x (Oct 8, 2009)

In order:

Yu Nakajima
Chris Hardwick
Erik Akkersdijk
Andrew Kang


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 8, 2009)

All cubers (ok...most of them) are cool. I don't want to have to pick favourites  ...ok fine, my favourite cuber is Justin Jaffray 




waffle=ijm said:


> -Rowe Hessler
> -Sarah Strong
> -Mike Hughey
> -Harris Chan



thanks Waffle


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 8, 2009)

Badmephisto. He thinks I'm his stalker 
Rowe.
Sarah.
Waffle.
#. Some have Youtubes.
Thrawst.
CrazyCubeMom.
AVG. Mainly because of sexy_move.


----------



## CL_Pepsi (Oct 9, 2009)

Lars Petrus-God
badmephisto-Complete Gangsta
Stefan Pochman-Awesome accent
Arnaud Van Galen-Sexy move
Lucas Garron- That one oll parity alg he made


----------



## riffz (Oct 9, 2009)

I would have to say (in order)

1. Chris Hardwick - he's very helpful and is an inspiration for BLD
2. Eric Limeback - taught me M2
3. badmephisto - taught me lots :d
4. Erik Akkersdijk - helpful tutorials here and there
5. Harris Chan - Canadian, and he has vids of all his OLLs


----------



## rubiknewbie (Oct 12, 2009)

Jessica Fridrich
Dan Knights
Dan Harris
Shotaro Makisumi
Dennis Nilsson
Badmephisto
Bob Burton
David Barr
Chris Hardwick
Tyson Mao
Erik Akkersdijk
Yu Nakajima


----------



## V-te (Oct 12, 2009)

Me! =)

Yay Loneliness!!!


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 12, 2009)

Maybe one day.... I'll have the privilege to be included in someone's list. );


----------



## V-te (Oct 12, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Maybe one day.... I'll have the privilege to be included in someone's list. );



ok, well you're in mine, because you gave me my PLL skip which gave me my PB =)


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 13, 2009)

Will Smith 





Ok seriously...

Yu Nakajima
Harris Chan 
Eric Limeback
Ryan Patricio
Rowe Hessler
A bunch of others.


----------



## cubeman34 (Oct 13, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Maybe one day.... I'll have the privilege to be included in someone's list. );



Now you are  And a bunch more.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 13, 2009)

Maytas Kuti! He's my multibld role model.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 13, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Maybe one day.... I'll have the privilege to be included in someone's list. );



cubes=life!


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 13, 2009)

1. Every Asian. That includes me. 
2.Memyselfandpi
3.I believe Tony Fisher??
4. Someone who I know as Archer


----------



## Chuck (Oct 13, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Maytas Kuti! He's my multibld role model.



:fp That's exactly why you don't have any multi BLD record, Edmund.

As for mine:
1. Maria Oey - for being a wonderful cubing Mom
2. Mike Hughey - obvious reasons
3. Badmephisto - for teaching me a LOT of stuffs
4. Stefan Pochmann - for his contributions & perspectives
5. Chris Hardwick - obvious reasons
6. Tim Habermaas - obvious reasons
7. Kai Jiptner - obvious reasons
8. Dennis Strehlau - obvious reasons
9. Shelley Chang - obvious reasons
10. Tong Jiang - for being the greatest rival


----------



## only-the-brave (Oct 13, 2009)

1. Yu Nakajima
2. Erik
3 Harris Chan
4 David Calvo
5 Alejandro Aguado
6 Carlos Angosto

(LOL im from spain, so I like spanish cubers)


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 13, 2009)

> 4. Dan Brown (aka Pogobat)
> 4. RobH0629



WTF above all the other awesome people?

AND, you may want to correct this



> *4.* Dan Brown (aka Pogobat)
> *4.* RobH0629


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 13, 2009)

Neil


----------



## Radu (Oct 13, 2009)

Yumu Tabuchi and Tomasz


----------



## stevethecuber (Oct 13, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Maybe one day.... I'll have the privilege to be included in someone's list. );



Cubes=Life.


----------



## Erik (Oct 13, 2009)

Some cool NEW people I met during WC 2009.

Lucas Garron (I now acknowledge him being German)
Syuhei Omura (he's REALLY nice)
Eric Limeback (always can get another hug from me)
Timothy Sun (obviously!)
Anthony Searle, the belize guy 
Sanio Kasumovic 
Stefan Huber!!! We ROCK at teamsolve, on the first 10 solves we ever did we probably average 35 seconds...
Bob Burton (we didn't really talk the last WC)


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 17, 2009)

I add to the list:
RobH0629 (Freaking awesome tutorials)
Pogobat, introducing LBL
Pest Vic


----------



## lilkdub503 (Oct 22, 2009)

Breandan Vallance (he won World's and he is just sick)
Erik Akkersdijk
Dan Cohen
Mats Valk because he is probably the next world record holder.
Feliks Zemdegs
The apparently retired Yu Nakajima
eastamazonantidote
(tie) Desiree Aune and Sarah Strong-seriously; two _fast_ Canadian girl cubers that have great styles.
I could go on forever, because many cubers (badmephisto, et al.) influenced me.


----------



## curious (Oct 22, 2009)

Erik Akkersdijk
Yu Nakajima
Jessica Fridrich (for the Fridrich method)
Tim Habermaas (very good memory 24/24 solved)
Bob Burton (got alot off algs from his site, which he got some from Stefan Pochmann)
Stefan Pochmann (Pochmann method)


----------



## Sin-H (Oct 22, 2009)

My personal top 5 cubers which are inspiring as cubers for me:

Breandan Vallance
Erik Akkersdijk
Milán Baticz
Tomasz Zolnowski
Harris Chan


Cubers who are the most hilarious guys EVER:

Erik - yea, we rock at teamsolving 
Lucas Garron - don't let him eat ice cream in your car
Breandan - he doesn't care where he sleeps, as long as it's on a hard ground and he eats just bread for breakfast
Adam Zamora - nothing but xD. His U4 flick is fun
Eric Limeback - nothing more to say -
Syuhei Omura, Sinpei Araki and all the other Japanese guys because their character is a perfect mix between politeness and fun.
Sanio Kasumovic, Flo Herzog, David Gugl and all the other crazy Austrians
Timothy Sun - I know you got soul!
Anthony Searle - yea, the belize guy
Rowe Hessler - "One of the judges wants me. It's weird, but she wants me"
Dan Cohen - just for being as he is
Dan Dzoan - "NOT GOOD ENOUGH [whip]"
Nora Christ - the crazy football playing girl with a strong handshake 
Kai Jiptner - because he games, because he has a nice music taste, and because he has a nice goatee.
Joey Gouly - for music taste 
Andrew Kang - it's fun racing him after a few beers


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Oct 22, 2009)

Top 5 

Felix (Fazrulz1)
Cubes=Life (soz, don't know his name :fp)
Yu Nakajima
Erik
Chris Hardwick


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 22, 2009)

Rowe Hessler
Jason Baum
Sinpei Araki


----------



## Piotr (Oct 22, 2009)

Maria Oey
Rama Temmink
Jason Baum


----------



## rowehessler (Oct 22, 2009)

First off, Tyson and Ron because without them, competitive cubing wouldnt be possible. Thank you guys! 
then i guess itll be
Bob Burton
Dan Cohen (you and I revolutionized cubing on the East Coast!)
Derrick Eide (late night racing on MSN is always fun)
Eric Limeback (cant stop laughing when im around him)
Anthony Searle (cool dude who will eventually rape me in 2x2)
Breandan Vallance (one of the most awesome cubers ive ever met, and he will eventually get both 3x3 WRs)
Edouard Chambon (awesome guy who is amazing at 2x2)
Erik Akkersdijk (cool guy whos good at everything)
Syuhei Omura (awesome at 4x4, truly deserved the title)
Yumu Tabuchi (even though he didnt shake my hand on the podium, hes FAST)
there are more, but i gotta go to class so ill finish later


----------



## Novriil (Oct 22, 2009)

Feliks Zemdegs!!
And some more  (e.g. Erik, Tomasz, Dan and so on)


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 22, 2009)

rowehessler said:


> Yumu Tabuchi (even though he didnt shake my hand on the podium, hes FAST)



lol I kept rewinding the vid because the look on your face was priceless.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Oct 22, 2009)

@ Rowe , Yumu can't use his right hand ( just for 3x3x3 speedsolving ) , if you give your left hand he gonna give his left hand too , so next time use your left hand to congrats him again or he congratulate you .


----------



## lorki3 (Oct 24, 2009)

Mats Valk
Felix 
chris bird his funny


----------



## Twofu2 (Oct 25, 2009)

AndyRoo789 said:


> Top 5
> 
> Felix (Fazrulz1)
> Cubes=Life (soz, don't know his name :fp)
> ...



Did you even bother to look at his Wca profile? His name is Chris Tran.


----------



## Rama (Oct 25, 2009)

Cyrok215 said:


> Syeuhal Omura... 4x4 is beazt





Jake Gouldon said:


> Hazulc (definitely not correct spelling)





Thomas09 said:


> Syeuhal Omura



He...Hehe...Hehehahaha...Hahahahahahahaaaaaaaaa!!!! 
Ok seriously tough... pfft! Hahahahahaha ha ha hoe hoeeeehhh.....

I don't care laughing at you guys, because you didn't pick me.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Oct 28, 2009)

Rama , Matyas Kuti, Lofty, Wicaksono "Chuck "Adi , Ardianto, All Indonesian Team, *All *Polska Team , *All* Hungarian Team , Maarten Smit, Lars Vandenbergh, Andrew Kang, Doudou Chambon, Jean Pons, *All* South East Asian cuber, Lucas Garron, Jimmy Cool, Conor Baumann, Derrick Eide, Sarah 'Very" Strong, Fanwuq, Frank Morris, Chris Hardwick, Emerson Hermann, Shelley, Laetitia, Charlie, Timoty Sun, Joél van Noort, Kai Jipner and too many .


----------



## Shortey (Nov 21, 2009)

1. Rowe Hessler (I love watching his videos)
2. Breandan Vallance
3. Tomasz Zolnowski
4. Erik Akkersdijk
5. Harris Chan

Sorry for the bump. =)


----------



## Owen (Nov 21, 2009)

1. Owen
2. Rama Temmink (He was the first to endorse cubic fun)
3. Lucas Garron (Second to endorse cubic fun)


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 9, 2010)

Feliks Zemdegs
Yu Nakijima
Rowe Hessler(He's awesome at 2x2)


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 9, 2010)

Feliks
Nakaji
Eric
rowe hessler
thrawst
chris bird
Pi
Vic
Lance


----------



## MrSupercubefreak (Mar 12, 2010)

1.Feliks Zemdegs(Super cool)
2.Yumu Tabuchi(Super incredible)
3.Erik Akkersdijk(Super amazing)
4.Yu Nakajima(Super fast)


----------



## The Rubik Mai (Mar 12, 2010)

Yu Nakajima...
Yumu Tabushi...
Me...


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 12, 2010)

Ron, Arnaud, Charlie...

no, wait, I already posted last year!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 12, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Ron, Arnaud, Charlie...
> 
> no, wait, I already posted last year!



It's a good list, why not repeat yourself 

MICHAELERSKINE IS AWESOME AND MY FAVOURITE CUBER.


----------



## maxiovane (Mar 12, 2010)

Rowe
Breandan
Stefan
Feliks 
me?
Searle
Erik
Lorenzo Vigani
Syuhei
Yu... but he stopped cubing
Oliver
Zava ( i can't learn his name)
Tyson 
Robert
Piti
Yumu
Mats
Stefano bevacqua 
well, my favorite one is ROWE! the rest are in a casua order... myself too


----------



## Aldo Feandri (Mar 12, 2010)

Haiyan Zhuang,
Shelley Chang,
Wicaksono Adi,
Muhammad Iril Khairul Anam,
Chester Lian .


----------



## arsenalthecuber (Apr 24, 2010)

Yu Nakajima
Jessica Fridrich
Wicaksono Adi
Stefan Pochmann


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 24, 2010)

Bence...
Brett Ludlow


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 24, 2010)

Yu Nakajima
Jason Ink
Erik Akkersdijk
Feliks Zemdegs
Stefan Pochmann
Chris Bird
Victor Iglesias

some of them are not very popular, but I still like them.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Apr 24, 2010)

Amos Tay <3


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 24, 2010)

Mikko Kiviharju.


----------



## nck (Apr 24, 2010)

erik 
yu
waffle 
weston
cameron
on and on...


----------



## Ran (Apr 24, 2010)

Dan Cohen, Yu Nakajima, Tritian Wright ( AKA Thrawst )


----------



## BigGreen (Apr 25, 2010)

why do people still include nakajima in their favorites even though he doesnt cube anymore


----------



## iSpinz (Apr 25, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Yu Nakajima
> Jason Ink
> Erik Akkersdijk
> Feliks Zemdegs
> ...



I am honored.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 25, 2010)

Yu Nakajima.


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 25, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> why do people still include nakajima in their favorites even though he doesnt cube anymore



Hero's get remembered, but legends never die.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Apr 25, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> why do people still include nakajima in their favorites even though he doesnt cube anymore



This isn't something I'm an expert on, because I've only been cubing for about 14 months, but Nakajima was a beast because he just came out of nowhere, and became an expert at everything. Hand him a puzzle, he'd get world record times in weeks. Not even joking. He was one of the fastest ever to sub 20 I think, and he got ridiculous times at home on camera that dwarfed most for a couple of years to come. In fact, look at the dates on his fast videos, and you'll see he was sub-11 before it was in style. He won WC 2007 in Budapest as a relative unknown in the cubing community. And his records are still top 20, and he hasn't seriously cubed since early 2009.

Because all, and I mean all of the fast (sub 15) cubers today looked up to Nakajima when they were starting out and watching his videos in awe, nearly jizzing their pants in the process, he was also an inspiration. It's like me, a guy who is on the threshold of sub-20, watching Faz today. Even if he quits, we'll be talking about the young Aussie cuber for about 10 years because he was the first sub-10 guy. Although he needs more comps under his belt to really solidify it.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 25, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> Faz was the first sub-10



nah.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 25, 2010)

Harris Chan or faz


----------



## BigGreen (Apr 25, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> BigGreen said:
> 
> 
> > why do people still include nakajima in their favorites even though he doesnt cube anymore
> ...



then i dont care.


----------



## Edward (Apr 25, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> BigGreen said:
> 
> 
> > why do people still include nakajima in their favorites even though he doesnt cube anymore
> ...



tl;dr: Nakajima was fast


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 25, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > Yu Nakajima
> ...



Yup. You're just flat out awesome


----------



## Anthony (Apr 25, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> Hand him a puzzle, he'd get world record times in weeks. Not even joking.



I think that's a common misconception.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 25, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> Because all, and I mean all of the fast (sub 15) cubers today looked up to Nakajima when they were starting out and watching his videos in awe, nearly jizzing their pants in the process, he was also an inspiration.




No.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 25, 2010)

@Anthony->lildude: Yeah. He was good, really good, but even that overstatement was overstated.

Uh, yeah.

Nakajima got good fast, and was very fast. He improvement is inspiring and his speed is amazing. He'll always have a placing in speedcubing. Yeah, I said it.


----------



## TacoCube (Apr 25, 2010)

Leonard Guan.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Apr 25, 2010)

Joey Gouly <3

oh, and THOM BARLOW

and jonathan tan wei xiat LOLOL


----------



## blade740 (Apr 25, 2010)

in no particular order: except # is always first
#
Lars Vandenbergh
Bob Burton
Chris Hardwick
Stefan Pochmann
TAKAO
Lars Petrus
EDIT: Gaétan Guimond ---v


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Apr 25, 2010)

Little wonder that YouTube has some 50,000 videos, including tutorials, that feature the puzzle, or that clubs such as the World Cube Association (WCA) have boomed lately. The WCA organizes international "speedcubing" contests.

The true story of the return of popularity of the cube is not known on the web. For the rest you always see the same people. I am a needle in a haystack on the web.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2mb0fLbSvQ


----------



## blade740 (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh man. I totally forgot.


----------



## chahupping (Apr 25, 2010)

Mohammad Azraei( who teach me most of the things), amos tay( nice and friendly cuber). Although they are not that that famous, but they are one of my favorite.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Apr 25, 2010)

1. Sinpei or Shinichiro, because they both are right handed OH cubers, and they use an F-II. 
2. Yu
3. Sittinon
4. Thrawrst
5. Lance


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 25, 2010)

Sittinon is also right handed and uses an F-II I think


----------



## ElderKingpin (Apr 25, 2010)

lol.. when i typed sittinon i got videos about "Sittin on a toilet" x_X


----------



## lilkdub503 (Apr 25, 2010)

Anddddddd this is one of those days I feel like a freaking idiot.


----------



## goatseforever (Apr 25, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> why do people still include nakajima in their favorites even though he doesnt cube anymore



Yu Nakajima was a cuber, thus people can include him in their lists of favorite cubers. Similar to how people can include retired bands in a list of their favorite bands, etc.


----------



## Joël (Apr 25, 2010)

Tough question... Of course I have a long list of cubers I like.. And a few who inspired me and taught me certain things.

1. Dan Knights: I started cubing after watching his videos, right after the wc in '03. Unfortunately I only got to meet him only once .

2. Koen Heltzel: One of the Dutch cubers from the time I started cubing. He had a very fluent style and relaxed peronality, and was quite fast (for that time) even though he used just a keyhole method and a 3lll. Never lost his cool during a solve.

3. Stefan Pochmann: I consider him to be a pioneer in BLD cubing. And he taught me a thing or two about commutators .

4. Per Kristen Fredlund: One of my teachers.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 25, 2010)

One name. Gaétan Guimond.


----------



## c1829 (Apr 25, 2010)

David Gugl a.k.a Kickflip


----------



## Edward (Apr 25, 2010)

Awww, ai luvs all you peoples. Group hug?


----------



## cube_addict0r (Apr 26, 2010)

Can't particularly order them but here are some:

RobH0629 (his videos helped me solve the cube for my first time)
cubes4lyfe (learned block building from his videos)
Erik Akkersdijk (sick skills, just plain sick)
Tony Fisher (he builds awesome custom cubes, of which the giant 3x3 is my favourite one)


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 26, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang.


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Apr 30, 2010)

The cube popularity took a dive after hungary budapest championship of the world in 1982. The return in competition after 21 years was the world championship in toronto canada in 2003. Exactly had the same place at the science fair my web page photo that I placed on my web site that I took on the national championship of 1982.

My domain web page was rubikscuberecord.com and I'm the only one to have solved the cube blindfolded. If you don't believe in the one that has brought back the cube you will have to answer to the irreversables evidence. Contrary to it's return in 2003 in the store where the cube sales were influenced by the championship wich was not the case in 1982.

The cube is'nt musical (method & math) partition exchange only but it's has competitive. 

The cube is a puzzle where the genius of the teenager's suffice to reach world records. I never said that it was not for children or adults because human curiosity has no age. 

The real story .............

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2mb0fLbSvQ


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 30, 2010)

Pretty much all of the cubers I've met have been awesome guys/girls. The ones who stick out,
Chris Hardwick
Andrew Kang
Jason Baum
Lofty
Stefan 
Arnaud
Lars
Rowe
Mike Hughey 
Chris Tran
Arielle
Chris Foster

Tons of cubers I have not met.


----------



## chicken9290 (Jan 4, 2011)

Feliks Zemdegs, Yu Nakajima, Arifumi Fushimi, Masato Onobe, Rowe Hessler, Kamaru-Deen Lawal (not Dan Cohen)


----------



## Joël (Jan 4, 2011)

Of course, all my Dutch cubing friends .

Some of my hero's: Dan Knights, Lars Vandenbergh, Katsuyuki Konishi.


----------



## jincronics_07 (Jan 4, 2011)

just YU NAKAJIMA!.hahahahahaha


----------



## ariasamie (Jan 4, 2011)

joey FTW!!!


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 4, 2011)

Brian Loftus and Takumi Yoshida


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 4, 2011)

Mike Hughey, Chris Hardwick, Daniel Sheppard, Phil Yu, Faz, and I respect Chris Tran for his ZBLL


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 4, 2011)

Mats Valk inspired me for starting speedsolving
Feliks 
Erik


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 4, 2011)

Hadley4000 said:


> Pretty much all of the cubers I've met have been awesome guys/girls. The ones who stick out,
> Chris Hardwick
> Andrew Kang
> Jason Baum
> ...


 


RyanReese09 said:


> Mike Hughey, Chris Hardwick, Daniel Sheppard, Phil Yu, Faz, and I respect *Chris Tran* for his ZBLL



Thanks so much you guys. (';
You're awesome people.

Lately, I've been respecting Morley Davidson. He's a clever guy.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 4, 2011)

Piotr Padlewski and Bingliang Li

Got me into sq-1 and I love it.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 4, 2011)

I've never been to a competition (D=), so my opinions are basically just based on the forums:

Cride5, I'm not sure where he went, but his ZZ stuff was awesome
Stachu, he's always thinking of new things to experiment with and seems really cool in general
Chris Hardwick, for being awesome at BLD and really nice all the time
Mike Hughey for the exact same reasons (lol)
This might seem weird right under his post, but I was already thinking of Chris Tran too.
And Stefan, for his unbiased rationality =D

Oh, and Badmephisto.


----------



## Nick Evdokimov (Jan 7, 2011)

1) Feliks Zemdegs
2) Rowe Hessler
3) Breandan Vallance


----------



## AvidCuber (Jan 7, 2011)

A lot of cubers have inspired me, but to give a brief list (in no particular order) I would say:

Joël Van Noort
Erik
Faz
Spef
Hubi
Chris Hardwick
Chris Tran
Mike Hughey
Lucas Garron
Shelley


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 7, 2011)

You can't rank them but these are my favorite.
Chris Hardwick
Thom Barlow
Statue
Waffle
Mike Hughey
Stefan Pochman
Austin Moore
Cyrus C
Kapusta nice chello


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jan 7, 2011)

The ones that inspire me the most are Erik, Chris Hardwick, Mike Hughey, and Chris Tran.


----------



## ilikecubing (Jan 8, 2011)

My favourite cubers are

Feliks Zemdegs
Rowe Hessler
Philip Espinoza
Chris Hardwick
Mike Hughey
Haiyan Zhuang
Gabriel Casillas
Eric Limeback
Sarah Strong
Joel

and most favourite Lucas Garron

I love his cubing style

There are more but can't remember them right now,will add later


----------



## izovire (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't really have favorites... but there are some that have inspired me:

Erik
Dan Cohen
Feliks
Yu Nakajima
Pang Pak Hin
Rowe Hessler

I think there's a few more... these are at the top of my head.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jan 8, 2011)

In no particular order....

Rowe Hessler
Erik Akkersdijk
Feliks Zemdegs
Mike Hughey
Dene Beardsley (He seems really mean on the forum, yet in comp, he is really down to earth!) 
Zhaohan Xiong (He is funny hehehe)
And of course Yu Nakajima!


----------



## BC1997 (Jan 8, 2011)

Feliks Zemdegs
Piotr Padlewski
Erik Akkersdijk
Rowe Hessler
Dan Cohen
Eric Limeback
Yu Nakajima
In no order.


----------



## KYLOL (Jan 8, 2011)

P.K.F
Tyson
Lars Petrus
Master Katsu
Macky
Thom Bob-omb
Chris Hardwick
Stefanopotamus
Fe*flex* Zemdegz
Percy Major
Everyone ever named Dan
Erik AskERKJWERIWJDFOISJDFKLSJDFLISDFK
ARONPM 
Johannes <3 always


----------



## Lars (Jan 8, 2011)

Someone but not you


----------



## Zeat (Jan 8, 2011)

Feliks Zemdegs, 
Lucas Garron,
Matias Macaya,
Chris Hardwick,
Yumu Tabuchi,
Brendan Vallance

No order


----------



## flan (Jan 8, 2011)

These all inspired me somehow 
Erik  
Dan Harris
Yu Nakajima
Breandan Vallance 
Lars Vandenberg
Chris Hardwick

and also faz because he's insanely fast, wish he did me tut's though.


----------



## EVH (Jan 8, 2011)

Rowe


----------



## CuberosDeRubik (Jan 8, 2011)

My list:

Anthony Searle
Rowe Hessler
Feliks Zemdegs
Edouard Chambon
Kanneti Sae Han( nobody says nothing about Kanneti, but he is one of the best cubers of the world)
Cornelius Dieckmann
Piti Pichedpan
Yumu Tabuchi
Nico Kupfer ( NicoJ)
Alejandro Riveiro
And my favourite one: Phillipe Viroleau!


----------



## g7oa (Jan 9, 2011)

my list
1.jessica friedrich
2.yumu tabuchi
3.gilles roux
4.lars petrus
5.spef
6.kirjava
7.joey
8.powershotman
some are my friends


----------



## abctoshiro (Jan 9, 2011)

Gilles Roux, Chris Hardwick, Thom Barlow, Jules Manalang, Lucas Garron, and Yu Nakajima.


----------



## auscuber (Jan 9, 2011)

Feliks Zemdegs
Shotaro Makisumi
Yu Nakajima


----------

